# GPS Puck Antenna For A Lowrance



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Guys, I'm looking for a GPS puck antenna for a Lowrance LCX-15 MT. It's an older Lowrance that still works great, I want to add it as a second finder. Lowrance no longer makes the puck I need.

Look around in the pile of old stuff, be glad to purchase a working unit if you have one.

Looking for a LGC-12-W or EGC-12-W (either will work) This is a four pin round connector.

Message me here or call if you like, (304) 771-8464


Thanks, 

Jim P


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would try to look at ebay there is a good chance there will be one that will work on there. Great place to go for older lowrance stuff.


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

jcoholich:
Thanks for the idea, I have been watching there as well. You see them on there at times at > $100. Coming up dry all over, this thing is a few years old. I may have to spend some cash if I want a GPs enabled finder.

Thanks,
Jim P


----------

